# Escaped Crypts at Rainbow Springs State Park, Florida



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

On the recent Plantfest trip, run by Tom Barr, we got permission to look at the escaped crypts in a small spring emptying into the Rainbow River at Rainbow Springs State Park. See my picture at http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/gallery/files/8/b6cb2afd39635fa52324b54d97e21770_original.jpg. Most of the plants appeared to be C. wendtii, but C. beckettii and C. undulata are said to be there, also. See http://nas.er.usgs.gov/plants/docs/cryp_beckettii.htm for a report on these crypts by Collette Jacono. The plants were released there some time in the 1970's and have spread to cover roughly 130 meters. To me, they looked a little nitrogen deficient and not as healthy as the C. beckettii in the San Marcos River (see http://users.ev1.net/~SPITUCH/Steve's Page/Aquarium/Expedition 1/Expedition 1_01.html 
for pictures of the crypts in the San Marcos River.)

The colony, which has been spreading slowly by runners, is now surrounded by a plastic barrier, and plans have been made to prevent further spread into the Rainbow River by covering the entire area with a tarpaulin until they have all died.


----------

